
Gaining Perspective Through Untranslatable Words - stephsmithio
https://blog.stephsmith.io/untranslatable-words/
======
stephsmithio
Do you think that the language you speak impacts the way you think?

~~~
graylien
apparently english language helps you think more creative??

